# Science Fiction Worlds of Jeffrey A. Carver



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 1, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to put this...apart from giving information on himself and his own works, as well as short story downloads, Carver has put some effort into providing a list of reccomended SF/F works, for young readers and older readers, and some useful advice and resources for aspiring writers. 

Check it out!

http://www.starrigger.net/

I visited this site because I just picked up my first Carver novel, Panglor, over the weekend and wanted to know more. Is anyone more familiar with his works?


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 1, 2004)

I've not read anything by him according to a quick look at the site.  One reason may be the cover art.  This is the kind of art that will make me pass by a book without checking the back synopsis unless I'm desperate.  Perfect example of how not to draw a new reader in (at least, new readers like me who don't like this type of cheesy art for book covers).

However, after taking a quick peek at his recommended reading list I may have to pick up something of his.  We seem to like a lot of the same stuff so I will see if our library has anything by him.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 2, 2004)

I LIKE cheesy sf covers, but more the earlier 50s-70s style than the ones on the Carver site.  


It's odd, Carver has been on the scene since 1974, when his first short story was published but hardly anyone seems to have heard of him. The book I have seems quite interesting and well-written, so far.

He also has novels that he thinks of as SF but with dragons on them. It seems interesting, because lately I am getting drawn into the more interstitial varieties of genre writing.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 10, 2004)

Just thought I'd let you know, knivesout, that yesterday owing to the fact that I had a few extra bucks in my pocket (burning a hole as it were) I stopped in to a used bookstore and actually picked up a Jeffrey Carver.  Can't recall the title but I figured I'd give it a go and let you know whether I liked it or not.  Picked up a couple of others too, just for fun, including a battered copy of Gormenghast, which I've wanted to read for a while.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow, I certainly hope that works out well!


Well, we seem to have a sort of deal going here, as I have ordered a copy of the Caroline Berg book and you are picking up 'hard sf'. You catch up on the 'space opera' stuff and I catch up on the 'doorstop fantasy fare' and we'll meet in the middle of Never-Never Land.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2021)

Ive read by him *From a Changeling Star * and *Down the  Stream of Stars .    *Both superb books .


----------



## Bick (Apr 25, 2021)

Bit of quality thread resurrection there, Baylor (though I'm not sure Jayaprakash will see it, as he's not visited us for 6 years) . I read Carver's novel _*Neptune Crossing*_ last year and it was great, and I chatted with him briefly 'virtually' at last year's Worldcon, and he seems like a very nice fella.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 25, 2021)

Bick said:


> Bit of quality thread resurrection there, Baylor (though I'm not sure Jayaprakash will see it, as he's not visited us for 6 years) . I read Carver's novel _*Neptune Crossing*_ last year and it was great, and I chatted with him briefly 'virtually' at last year's Worldcon, and he seems like a very nice fella.




It's fun to get a good  old  thread going again .  Yes , poster come and go but once in while they do come back.

I haven't read that one yet .  Carver is another  another writer I don't see in the bookshops shelves  anymore .


----------

